# Ruined my day



## Aeyna (Jun 16, 2014)

So today was supposed to be a good day. I was getting a cage set for the girls, and later my boyfriend and I are signing a lease on our first place together. 

Then I got my order and it's messed up. The pictures online of the product are pink, which is my favorite color, and when I got them, it's red, and in my opinion, ugly. I contacted the seller, hoping to exchange this for something I can use, and she refuses to do anything for me other than allow me to link to her site to resell the items. A normal person might just be able to get this go, but I've been struggling for awhile now with depression and bipolar mood swings, and when I swing down, I swing fast and hard. I can't stop crying. 

It's only $30, and logically I should not be so upset, but I don't have the money right now to just go and buy another set until this one sells, and who knows if I'll be able to sell it at all. The worst part about these mood swings is it's really hard to explain how I get so upset over nothing, and people say to just get over it, and even in my head I think this is stupid and I should get get over the loss of money, or just use the set even though I don't like it, but it doesn't make me feel any better, and I still can't stop crying.


----------



## Aeyna (Jun 16, 2014)

I have to leave in five minutes to go do this lease signing, and my face is all red and puffy. I just want to hide under the covers and pretend today never happened.


----------



## RattieLover1331 (May 21, 2013)

Aw I'm so sorry.

I'm the same way, so I know how you feel 

Feel better hun


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

I'm bipolar too. I learned a long time ago that sometimes you gotta let things go. The seller is a big butthead for not exchanging the product but maybe you can have it painted? Otherwise just use it till you get some more $ saved up and get the one you want. Then sell the red one. Don't let this small issue ruin your day. Its just not worth it.


----------



## Tiffisme45 (Jun 22, 2014)

Im Bipolar type one, and i totally understand the mood swings  i just let mine run there course until i come to my senses. And im sure you can sell he red one. who knows, maybe red is someones fav color, like pink is yours!


----------



## Aeyna (Jun 16, 2014)

Her reasoning for not exchanging it is that she can't risk reselling it because it could be contaminated from my rats, even though this set has gone no where near their cage. She also says that I'm the first complaint she's had in 6 years...

Here's a pic of the set on the site:









And here's what I got:









Just proves I'm not super crazy.

Anyways, I'm a little better. Boyfriend helped, and picking out paint colors for our accent walls and learning that we're getting new carpet and appliances in the new apartment helped.


----------



## Aeyna (Jun 16, 2014)

The crying stopped, but I now have a massive headache.


----------



## Tiffisme45 (Jun 22, 2014)

i do see how the colors aren't as vivid as what she showed in the picture. that would be fairly annoying >.> Id lay down for a bit in a dark quiet room and let yourself calm down and de-stress if i were you  hope you feel better!


----------



## Aeyna (Jun 16, 2014)

The argument in the marketplace is not helping my sanity. 

Also, I slept through my pill alarm this morning, so it's very likely that one of the reasons I'm so upset is that I'm off my meds today. 

I'm talking to Stitches and Scritches about an awesome custom order with corner hammocks, a bunk style hammock, a tube, a vine, and a cuddle sack. It will be a little more than the other set, but it will be this pattern:


----------



## Tiffisme45 (Jun 22, 2014)

i love that pattern! i always take my meds at night before bed, because i know for sure i wouldn't remember to take them in the morning haha. But trust me, i know how that is. when i accidently run out or miss my meds, im an emotional WRECK.


----------



## Aeyna (Jun 16, 2014)

My meds cause insomnia, so I have one pill that I take at night so I can sleep, but I have to take the insomnia causing pills in the morning so that they aren't as strong at night. It also means that if I forget to take it, I can't take it later in the afternoon or I won't sleep. 

My rats right now are cuddling me and loving on me. It's like they know I need them.


----------



## Tiffisme45 (Jun 22, 2014)

They most likely do know. animals can pick up on that sort of thing


----------



## MaryLiz (Jun 15, 2014)

Blah I'm sorry, that sucks. It looks like it was an issue with the flash on her camera...your photo appears to be taken in natural lighting while hers was not. As I'm about to start selling on Etsy I can say it is a challenge to get the photos to turn out the right way sometimes, but it is still the sellers responsibility to make sure that it looks right so the customer knows what they're getting (or at least to mention in the description what the colors actually are, by specifying "red" instead of pink). I'm glad that you found one that suits you better, it's very pretty


----------



## Aeyna (Jun 16, 2014)

Yeah, well, apparently now I'm the bad guy. I'm just overreacting and the seller was right and I'm wrong. 

Here's the thing, I've been ordering various items from various sites for most of my college years (8 down, five to go! Law takes forever...), and maybe four times I've had a problem. I've never ever been in a situation where the seller was unwilling to fix a problem. If it makes me the bad guy to call attention to an utter lack of customer service and concern, then fine. I'm the bad guy. But every time she sends a message or posts something, it's the same thing over and over again. A whole lot of I'm sorry but I'm not going to do anything. A whole lot of it's not her problem, it's mine. 

But I'm at the point where I'm seriously considering just donating this set to my local rescue. Then my really bad day will actually benefit someone.


----------



## Tiffisme45 (Jun 22, 2014)

thats a great idea! im sure a rescue would really appreciate the stuff c:


----------



## Charlottesmom (Nov 27, 2013)

Not to be a massive butthead but the set pictured is almost identical to the set you got, maybe a tinge brighter due to flash photography, it certainly is not not pink in the listing picture. I have to agree with the seller, this was not a massive color switch that would be cause for an exchange, this was perception of color from computer to in person. Most sellers have a note that different computers will "see" colors in different ways but those colors are almost exact from listing to in person. I have very little knowlege of BP disease so I can't comment to that (the one story of my husband's cousin that had BP did not end well so I'll not repeat it) but I think calming down and either reselling it yourself or making your own set with some cool fabrics that you pick out might be the best tack.


And NO you are not "the bad guy".....just overreacted a little due to your condition.


----------



## NeeNee (Feb 5, 2014)

I shop from that site quite a bit. I have to agree with the seller, it doesn't look pink to me, just maybe a little more vibrant from a flash. The listing also states "red fleece"...I am sorry though that it was not what you were expecting, and can totally sympathize that it ruined your day, it would have ruined mine too if I had been expecting something else, and I too suffer from mental illness. Is it really so bad that you don't want to keep it for your lil ratties?  I am sure they will still adore it!


----------

